

"I wrote this film, and I am doing everything I can to prevent its release" - fogus
http://www.imdb.com/user/ur13063707/comments

======
scrrr
Isn't this one of those cases when the credits of a movie mention "Alan
Smithee"?

~~~
spcmnspff
Ha, you got to that pseudonym before I could.

It could well possibly would have years ago but that name is now no longer a
secret known pretty much only in the industry, so slapping it on the credits
gives the impression that the movie is not worth watching.

[http://articles.latimes.com/2000/jan/15/entertainment/ca-542...](http://articles.latimes.com/2000/jan/15/entertainment/ca-54271/3)

------
catechu
Ouch. In retrospect, "Falling Sky Entertainment" was a good name choice for
the production company.

------
stuhacking
I wonder is this the kind of statement that will generate a cult following.

~~~
dkarl
That's what they're hoping for. This is definitely part of the promotion for
the movie.

 _In their place; five minutes of a woman dancing in slow motion, a four-
minute Dominatrix dance (by the female lead, who, for reasons I cannot
comprehend, is constantly snapping a whip and gyrating against other
characters in pseudo-sexual positions), and a four minute "Moonwalking" scene
(no, this was never intended as a Dance Movie)._

Sounds like standard fare for a writer known for (according to IMDB)
"Disturbed," "Bikini Island," and "Last Dance" ("Someone is killing off
contestants of a skimpy dance off.") His lost thirty-three pages of dialog
(which never existed) would have been painful to watch, much more painful than
women dancing in slow motion, and he is aware and at peace with this.

------
TechStuff
Why is this at the top of HN?

~~~
billswift
Because people here thought it was interesting. Is there a better reason?

~~~
nodata
Yes: better would be interesting AND relevant to HN.

These reminders are a good thing.

~~~
eli
If people with accounts at HN vote it up, isn't it de facto relevant?

~~~
nodata
No. Because of the huge influx of new people who are used to general purpose
versions of HN.

